# Any good riding in Ireland?



## philze (Jan 21, 2004)

I am heading to Ireland for 2 weeks and wonder where the best riding in the country is? I will be arriving in Belfast and departing in Dublin, traveling my car between the two.

Any advise would be great.

Thanks


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

When are you going? There's an enduro race on Isle of Man on July 7 that I'm planning to do. I'm looking to be in Dublin for about 4 days just prior to that. I'm sure there's some good riding in Ireland and I'm sure to find some. Do a google search for mtn biking in Ireland and you're sure to find some local clubs.


----------



## EpicEm (Nov 4, 2005)

Have a look at www.epicmtb.com


----------



## Egika (Oct 2, 2005)

I think the weather is all the same over the whole year 

https://www.hansrey.com/past adventures/ireland.htm


----------

